# Titan Avalanche 3...pros/con's and must haves



## Runninghot88 (May 26, 2012)

Hi, I am looking at ordering a new trailer and have been looking at avalanche 3s. Wondering what the inside tack dimensions are.

What are some must haves?


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a 2006 Titan Avalanche III and love it! I do not have a tack room so we store everything in the trailer. My husband made a blanket bar that hangs in the nose of the trailer and we added a bridle hook to the door. This trailer has been all over NW IL and surrounding states. it hauls well - we have had no issues with brakes or welds or leaking. I love the swing out saddle rack.

The one and only critique I have is placement of the tie rings on the outside of the trailer. I wish they had 2 per each side instead of 3 - there is one near the tack area that my hubby uses and his horse scratches on the saddle rack after we ride.

One other thing I wish it had was a lock for the door so that when it is open you can lock it open. We tie a lead rope to the handle and to the hitch so on windy days the door does not swing shut.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

carshon said:


> One other thing I wish it had was a lock for the door so that when it is open you can lock it open. We tie a lead rope to the handle and to the hitch so on windy days the door does not swing shut.


_*carshon...
*_Take a look at these and see if something like this would work...many style are available...

https://www.amazon.com/Pack-T-Style...id=1507559597&sr=1-4&keywords=rv+door+latches
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I have this style on my trailer and really like them. https://www.horsetraileraccessorystore.com/LISA-Aluminum-Door-Hold-Backs-in-4-sizes_p_135.html


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Our trailer has the type that HLG linked to. They work but tend to get bent and beat up.

We recently went trailer shopping just for ogling and the new trailers are using the type Kato linked to. They seemed to be a lot sturdier but of course I don't know that from experience.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

They hold up really well.....my horse has developed the habit of trying to rub on my tackroom door. Between her and the wind it has held up wonderfully. The only thing we have had to do is spray them with wd40 to keep the spring moving smoothly.


----------

